# Large Seaview Assembly Diagram



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The Acrobat PDF is 8 pages that can be assembled into a 32" by 21" diagram. I set the file up so it can be printed on any home printer. 

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/seaview8page.pdf

It can also be downloaded fro the Seaview page at MoebiusModels.com.

Please let me know if this works for all of you. 

Craig


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

My bi-focaled, half century-old eyes thank you, Craig!

Chuck


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Mine too, cheers.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Craig - thanks so much for doing this - is there a link to it on the Moebius website - and maybe a notice in the FAQ - I think it would be a valuable asset to have there.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Craig - thanks so much for doing this - is there a link to it on the Moebius website - and maybe a notice in the FAQ - I think it would be a valuable asset to have there.


There is a link on the Seaview page at MoebiusModels.com. The link on the FAQ page is a good idea.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I forgot to say, to all of you, you're very welcome!


----------

